# Canidae All Life Stage Formula Dry Dog Food?



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, i want to switch my pup over to this since it has gotten alot of praise here and i prefer dry over the current canned food.

was wondering where do you guys purchase yours from, preferably online?

i want to purchase asap, so if someone can help me with a link to a good site with good price. Thanks


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

petfooddirect.com is good I hear. 

catchat20 (Code) will get you 20% off your order as of yesterday. It's been going on for months so I don't know how long it will last. You enter it on the cart view page.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Would this food be a better choice?

Wellness Super5Mix Large Breed Puppy Health Puppy Food at PETCO


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

It's a very equal choice, in my eyes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would probably go with wellness as I am no longer a fan of Canidae.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

selzer said:


> I would probably go with wellness as I am no longer a fan of Canidae.


Yeah i think i will too, also my local shop has the 30lbs bag for $40


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

selzer said:


> I would probably go with wellness as I am no longer a fan of Canidae.


Why aren't you a fan of Canidae any longer?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Because last year my dogs all lost five pounds or more in six weeks on that food. 

Because several of my dogs suffered multiple bouts of colitis while eating that food.

Because they switched their manufacturer to Diamond, and since then my bags bought at the same place at the same time, would sometimes cause a reaction when I opened a new bag, and sometimes not.

Because their first bunch of ingredients has a lot more grains and grain fragments than meats. They added barley, millet, and peas and all my dogs reacted to the change because they did not give us any warning that they were making a serious shift in their formula, and one dog did not recover from the switch on that food.

Because after spending a year trying to diagnose the problems with that one dog, and coming up empty, spending hundreds of dollars, and watching my dogs go from lean to skinny to boney to starving. The simple solution turned out to be switching the food.

Since switching from Canidae -- approximately 1 year, I have not had one case of colits (pools of bloody poop). I was getting this 3-4 times a month regularly with the one dog and several times a year from several of the others.

Most of the customer service from Canidae was horrible, though one person did admit that GSDs and Great Danes are usually the ones that have trouble on the food.

But their all losing 5 or more pounds in a little over a month -- that was like I was feeding them saw dust. I was feeding them more and more food, and they were getting skinnier. I think I got a bad run of ten bags.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My guys do very well on Canidae. I buy from a local healthfood store, Peachtree Natural.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Selzer:
Thanks for your comments. I had been looking at Canidae, for when we get our dog. I guess I'll cross that one off the list.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Wellness seems like a very good choice. I have decided on it, hopefully my pup will do fine on it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Not a fan of canidae. I fed it for a couple months and then they decided to completely change their formula without even letting anyone know. The new formula caused all types of stomach and stool issues with dogs. I'm just not really a fan especially after that whole thing.

I recommend orijen way before canidae. Canidae's a decent choice, but orijen is top of the line.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Not a fan of canidae. I fed it for a couple months and then they decided to completely change their formula without even letting anyone know. The new formula caused all types of stomach and stool issues with dogs. I'm just not really a fan especially after that whole thing.
> 
> I recommend orijen way before canidae. Canidae's a decent choice, but orijen is top of the line.


Being only about $10 more i might get it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Infamous_GSD said:


> Being only about $10 more i might get it.


If you can afford it and it agrees with your pup, I highly recommend it. In my opinion and personal experience, it's the best kibble on the market. Just make sure to feed the large breed puppy formula.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

selzer said:


> Because last year my dogs all lost five pounds or more in six weeks on that food.
> 
> Because several of my dogs suffered multiple bouts of colitis while eating that food.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. I wasn't aware of any politic issues like this with Canidae. Thanks for letting me know. We just switched Frag off it for itching issues, and thinking back, he may have been on it too when he got colitis over the summer and lost 5 lbs. I'll have to dig back and try to find out.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

selzer said:


> Because last year my dogs all lost five pounds or more in six weeks on that food.
> 
> Because several of my dogs suffered multiple bouts of colitis while eating that food.
> 
> ...


When was this, can you pinpoint a month or season/year? I've been feeding my mini-aussie Canidae for about 7 years because there had been no recalls on it despite all the other major recalls ... but I'd like to go back and seriously look at his health and any problems he may have had in the past few years. I've been considering switching him to something else in preparation of bringing home my new GSD puppy (who will be on a large breed puppy food for the first year or so - either Solid Gold Wolf Cub or Blue Buffalo LB Puppy) ... but then I'd like them both to share the same food despite his being 26 pounds and 9 years old, and New Pup growing to XX pounds. 

Either way, if you can help, I'd like to be able to trace back to when their formula changed to whether or not it affected my aussie ... more out of curiosity than anything else. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I first started supplementing with Thrive by Honest Kitchens for my then 13 month male 6 months ago, and switched from Canidae to Kirkland while continuing to use Thrive for about 40% of his daily total. I have had countless people at training, trials, in the neighborhood ask, "what are you feeding him? He looks like a new dog". His coat just shines. Poop has also improved.

My 3 1/2 year old female started dropping weight about 4 months ago and her coat color looked washed out. She also acted like a 10 year old dog. She was also chewing on herself, which she had not done previously. Since switching from Canidae to Kirkland about 4 to 6 weeks ago for her, her color is starting to become more vivid again. She's also got more energy and acting like herself again. 

I would place the date I noticed a change around June/July. It seems like there was a significant change since I had been feeding it for 2 years. 

Neither of my dogs did real well on Blue Buffalo. The female didn't want to eat it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

BluePaws said:


> When was this, can you pinpoint a month or season/year? I've been feeding my mini-aussie Canidae for about 7 years because there had been no recalls on it despite all the other major recalls ... but I'd like to go back and seriously look at his health and any problems he may have had in the past few years. I've been considering switching him to something else in preparation of bringing home my new GSD puppy (who will be on a large breed puppy food for the first year or so - either Solid Gold Wolf Cub or Blue Buffalo LB Puppy) ... but then I'd like them both to share the same food despite his being 26 pounds and 9 years old, and New Pup growing to XX pounds.
> 
> Either way, if you can help, I'd like to be able to trace back to when their formula changed to whether or not it affected my aussie ... more out of curiosity than anything else.
> 
> Thanks!!


I have been off of it for a little over 1 year. I switched in August of last year. The weight loss was june/july, 2009, though they had been having issues and losing some weight since the formula change.


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been feeding Auron Canidae lamb and rice for almost 3 months now. He just turned 5 months about a week ago and has been doing great on it. I had real reservations about feeding him this after reading so many reviews on it of late but decided to try him on it. His breeder was feeding him Royal Canin Baby Max when I got him but I live in a small town in Arkansas and the choices are slim. Basically Wal Mart type food or Canidae at the local co op. His energy level is threw the roof, hair is shiny, firm stool and is in general thriving on it. I have read and makes sense that dogs that were on the old formula and were adjusted to it really had trouble when they changed formulas while a young dog like mine that basically started out on it have not had trouble. What ever you decide you certainly could do worse than Canidae.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I also had similar issues with Canidae as Selzer with runny frequent stools, weight loss, and on top of that noticed increased shedding, lack luster coat, itching, and chewing. It is terrible food IMO. If you have a Costco in your area or Tractir supply look into Kirkland food or 4Health. Both are cheap and decent ingredient wise.

Otherwise when your GSD pup is a year old you can switch to TOTW (taste of the wild) which while too high in calcium for a pup is great food and only $40-$45 per 30 lb. bag. Orijen is my fav though terribly expensive along with Fromm, Acana, Natural Balance, Solid Gold, and many other foods. Ditch the Canidae idea though there is something off with their formula they are not detailing


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i ocassionally use canidae grain free salmon. kimba really does well on this... as well as she does on orijen, to be honest...but, i simply trust champion foods more so i always lean in that direction.


----------

